# Best broadband only deal



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been with virgin media for over 15 years. 
I get up to 75mb broadband and a landline. the landline I never use. 

Today I received a letter to say from September my bill will increase by £3.50 month. 

That will be about £51.00 month. 

I think it's time to say bye bye to virgin media. 

Any good details out there for broadband only? 
50mb is sufficient for my needs. 

Thanks.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Hoping you mean gigabyte otherwise you’ve already used your allowance starting this thread! 

Check uswitch


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Try Vodafone, i was paying something similar to you with BT for Broadband (fibre) and phone, now paying i think £24 for both with vodafone.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Hoping you mean gigabyte otherwise you've already used your allowance starting this thread!
> 
> Check uswitch


I think he's referring to speeds not useage.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I assume you mean as in a fiber to property connection, if so you don't need a landline and may be able to remove it from your account,

if you have a VDSL (fiber to cabinet) service you need a fixed landline, if you're in a unbundled are most of the suppliers don't charge line rental now, so deals from £30 per month or less but even outside of unbundled areas some like plusnet still do deals or maybe around £40 per month, 
two VDSL services are speeds of upto 40mb and 80mb


----------



## Detail_101 (Feb 6, 2014)

Virgin seem to put their prices up every 6 months, I have 50mb for 35 per month, just received a letter saying it's going up, cant recall by how much.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I’m in exactly the same situation. I pay £38 a month for broadband and phone (I don’t use this and thinking of disconnecting the phone) and just had an email to say it’s going up by £3.50 a month. I’m thinking of moving out of principle as that’s almost 10% to allow investing.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If you are out of contract then negotiate. When mine was up I decided to move to Sky (for the tv) but asked VM to continue to supply my broadband, which was the highest 350mbps, and they wouldn’t give me any kind of discount at all, not even the advertised price which turns out to be only available to new customers (!!!). In fact they suggested that I have a package rather than broadband only as they are sometimes cheaper, then proceeded to offer me a bb & tv deal that was £12pm more than the bb only price! When I pointed out the flaw in her plan the VM lady got quite aggressive and said I wouldn’t get the same speeds with sky, at which point I thanked her and told her to cancel my account. Two day later I got a call offering me full whack bb at half price, £23.50 a month, bargain. 

Since then it’s gone up by £2.50 and one of the discounts they gave me has dropped off, so I’m up to £45 now but got a letter today saying there will be another increase in September, so may be time to talk to them again. 

Shop around and check cash back websites. Know what your usage is and what speed you need, there is always a deal to be made.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Have a look at Onestream broadband, mine is 13.99 (incl line rental) for standard bb and payg phone for first 12 months.I think they do a 75mb bb for about £26/27 a month


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Rang them up and all they'd do was knock 2.50 off. Asked to be put though to someone who had more authority in giving discounts, got cut off after holding for three mins. 
I've not got a phone line but it'll be worth me getting one put in. 39 quid a month for bb is ridiculous


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

We just started with virgin today £27 a month,

Left talktalk, never use them. Had a year of hassle, and literally useless internet


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just agreed fibre broadband from EE for £23/m


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

It gets worse, my rentals has gone from £38 per month to £46 as my discount has just expired. Think I need to start looking around. 

Which company uses the virgin cabling for distribution to home as I don’t want any new cabling across my new drive way.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Rang them up and got bb under thirty quid. Had to be put through to the disconnection person but he couldn't have been better. Two mins and all was done. 
Just wish they were easier to get hold of. Was on the phone for forty mins


----------

